# Smoker build



## tcooper (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm sure there are a ton of you out there that have built offsets however, does anyone have any preferences on smoke stacks? Is a collector better than a pipe size 90? I have heard that a collector creates turbulence and reduces air flow but, this is my first build, I have no idea which one would be better and, I want to minimize do overs. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2021)

__





						Search results for query: Offset builds
					





					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Maybe something in here to help or 

 daveomak
  may chime in. He is the professor of builds.
Welcome to the forum from ND


----------



## tcooper (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## phoenixsmoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Reviving this thread to see if 

 daveomak
 has any thoughts on collectors.  I'm in the process of designing a traditional flow offset and also wonder if there are benefits in a collector.  In theory it seems like a good idea to balance the exhaust horizontally.  However, not sure how much it matters if the meat is going to be 6" or more from the end of the stack side of the cook chamber.


----------

